# You think the war in Iraq is costing us too much? Read this:



## VARNYARD (May 14, 2008)

You think the war in Iraq is costing us too much? Read this: 
Boy, am I confused. I have been hammered with the propaganda that it is the Iraqwar and the war on terror that is bankrupting us. I now find that to be RIDICULOUS. I hope the following 14 reasons are forwarded over and over again 
until they are read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them. I have included the URL's for verification of all the following facts.

1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens each year by state governments. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tinyurl.com/zob77">http://tinyurl.com/zob77</a><!-- m --> 

2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 

verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html">http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html</a><!-- m --> 

3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html">http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html</a><!-- m --> 

4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English! 
verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... ldt.0.html</a><!-- m --> 

5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies. 
Verify at <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare &social services by the American taxpayers. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html">http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

10. The illegal aliens in the United Stateshave a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white and black non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html">http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html</a><!-- m --> 

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border; also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S from the Southern border. 
Verify at: Homeland Security Report: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tinyurl.com/t9sht">http://tinyurl.com/t9sht</a><!-- m --> 

12. The National Policy Institute, "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf">http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/ ... tation.pdf</a><!-- m --> 

13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin. 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm">http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm</a><!-- m --> 

14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States." 
Verify at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml">http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml</a><!-- m --> 

The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR. Are we THAT stupid?


----------



## ZEKE (May 14, 2008)

good post. i got this in an email a few months ago.

$338.3 billion!!!! thats allot of money!!!!


----------



## Beazer (May 14, 2008)

You should see the havoc they bring to the southern parts of AZ. Beautiful beautiful land is covered in illegal immigrant trash. In the mountains you walk on leaf litter and underneath you feel trash bags. Everywhere is littered... They make highways look spotless. Also, they use to stand on the corners here at bus stops and molest girls on their way to school, theyd stand in a group to block the site. Kids had even been hit by cars cause they wouldnt move out of the way for them on the sidewalks. Then when they built a station for them to stay so the kids could go to school the illegals got mad. Lots of bad news with the illegals we get. Some are good people yeah, but a majority arent. Especially public defication and urination all the time is very disgusting. Its easy for people to overlook that when they dont come from states such as mine. 
As for the war in Iraq, I am not sure how much I support it. But i think people putting it down is overplayed and people never really dig deep into the facts of both sides for a better understanding. I do have a brother whos in Iraq on his second tour and quite a few friends in Iraq and have lost a few as well. But that doesnt change my opinion. There are other things to worry about where our money is going. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## DZLife (May 14, 2008)

Wow....I will be sure to forward this around....better be careful to who though, because a few of my good friends don't have their green cards XD

They aren't among the heavy crime, though...they are only here for an education. They are currently still working on getting their cards.

Oh boy...maybe I shouldn't have posted this, but hey, there's no sense in lying.


----------



## jimski427 (May 14, 2008)

thats alot, but the war in iraq is more than double <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/17/business/17leonhardt.html">http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/17/busin ... hardt.html</a><!-- m -->
and i am sure all of that money is not SOLEY for illegal immegrants, i am sure they are programs set up for americans that the immegrants get into. its not like we setup these programs to help out the illegal immegrants.


----------



## dorton (May 14, 2008)

Thats alot of money for sure!!
But the illegals also take jobs that we the americans do not want. 
Its a shame about the crime rates and such, but must are here and are hard working people who came from nothing to make a better life for themselves. If you ever get a chance to spend some time in a country where people aren't as fortunate as we are, sometimes it kinda humbles you.
It is a shame its so hard on our country, but maybe its time we implement the "fair tax" to help even things out.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 14, 2008)

I completley agree with everything everyone has said. I mean don't get me wrong, I'm not racist or anything. If you get here legally that's just dandy, but it's the one's that are taking jobs, and money that most of us need.


----------



## Nero (May 15, 2008)

I live in Vegas I see it everyday. 3 years ago I dated a girl for a year that said she was from So. Cal she turned out to be an illigal she was under a false ID I got pretty screwed outta that one. Man that was a mess blah.


----------



## tupinambis (May 15, 2008)

If you seriously believe this list and the "math" that is in it, then I have a bridge in New York just itching for an investor like you. 

Seriously, whereas there certainly is an illegal alien issue in the US, this piece is almost total propaganda and full of hyperbole. Points #1, 2 and 8 are overlapping, not discretely seperate costs - it would be like going to your car dealership asking how much the whole car costs ($20,000), how much just the stereo in it costs ($1500), how much just the engine in it costs ($10,000) and coming to the conclusion that the car costs $31,500, completely erroneous. Likewise, points #2, 4 and 5 overlap. Point #12 isn't even a cost, it's a thought exercise in what it would cost if you decided to throw everyone out, not in they're actually being in the US so it shouldn't be in the total. Most of these links aren't even active. But the best is point #9. Suppressed American wages, total nonsense. MOST American grown produce on your tables is the cost of what it is BECAUSE of cheap "illegal" labour, done by illegal aliens for a wage that NO American would ever accept. If those jobs were given to cushion-crushing couch potatoes at a wage that was acceptable to Americans, heads of lettuce would cost close to $10each, that bag of Doritos close to $20 and a loaf of bread likely close to the same.

It is undeniable that illegal aliens cost American taxpayers, and cost them a fair bit, but it isn't the cost this overpriced list is spewing off. There are quite a few benefits as well to having illegal aliens, and none of those have been considered in this. Before pulling out the pitchforks, buying some rope and lighting up the torches, it would serve you well to engage the brain first. The cost of a SINGLE M1A1 Abram's tank, crew, munitions, training, maintenance, support and shipping to Iraq is well over $6million - $6million more than likely covers the wages of all the illegal alien produce pickers in the US for a year. One of these will cost the lives of at least 4 American citizens and cost the nation even further in the creation of more terrorists, the other insures your and every other American's continued enjoyment of cheap lettuce, bread and Doritos. Which is the better investment?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 15, 2008)

Well you are welcome to have that opinion, however I do not agree with you oversight. They are doing much more harm here than good, that is very plain to see. IMO, the bad is out weighing the good that can come from them.


----------



## Beazer (May 15, 2008)

See I am with Dorton. If we do let illegals stay. Make them pay taxes like we do and pay for everything an American citizen does. I cant justify americans spending money on illegals, just like I cant fully justify staying longer in Iraq. Its illegal and if they want to be here they should follow our rules. Yeah, they may have a bad life there but they should stand up and have a revolution. You cant say the people dont out number the government. All they gotta do is stand up and fight. Another thing is... look at America, we are over crowded. We shouldnt have more people. We wont and arent going to beable to sustain our population. Thats not from media or anything, thats just from my own observations. We will just end up like the countries those people are fleeing. But that will start a whoooole nother topic lol. Being an environmentalist I can see we are running out of land/resources and as the population grows it pushes farmers and ranchers off their land/rented land, destroys natural beauty, adds more pollution, and our water sources are going down drastically. Not all illegals are bad like i said. But the bad outweighs the good. Ill end there lol before I get way off topic and start talking about land use. I would go into the wildlife and habitat destruction and how the world needs to set a population control of sorts but that will be another topic as well lol. But yeah, make them pay taxes and their medical bills to see who sticks around.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Toby_H (May 15, 2008)

All of us Americans come from immigrantsÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ so for us to criticize immigration is hypocriticalÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

"In the first place we should insist that the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equity with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace or origin. But this is predicated upon the man's becoming an American and nothing but an American. There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag, and this excludes the red flag which symbolizes all wars against liberty and civilization, just as much as it excludes any flag of a nation to which we are hostile. We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language...and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people." Theodore Roosevelt in a letter to the American Defense Society in 1919. 

Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦and I personally welcome any man, woman or child who wishes to assimilate themselves to be an Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??AmericanÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## Beazer (May 15, 2008)

Very well put toby.


----------



## snakehandler (May 21, 2008)

There is a difference in helping people and killing people.
So as you put the cost not in money but in karma i think the money spend on poor immigrants is a better deal.


----------

